# dog owners beware Rhododendron and dog toys?



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

today my six month old staffy pups[2] were left outside in the back garden playing,one of the dogs decided to attack our Rhododendron plants,and the other one decided to eat it.
now the dog that eat it is very ill ,as it poisonious to dogs if injested.
people need to be aware of what poisonious plants we have in our gardens.
so i have put a link below,might be an eye opener,it was for me?

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/information/atozofdogs/p/poisonoussubstances/poisonousplants/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I will have to go and dig all my plants up.
I never knew so many plants were dangerous to my Dog. 8O 
I hope your little Pup soon gets better and is running around again
Thanks for the warning.
Mavis


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We have a laburnham tree and a curious 7month old yorkie. Glad I swept the seed pods and fallen leaves up.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

i have four dogs in total,the 2 pups,the mum of the 2 pups and a springer spanial.
iv had dogs for 35 years,and never had a problem,untill today,staffy pups can be and are destructive,chew about every thing they get there teeth into,including plants.
first noticed the one puppy did not want its food,then it just wanted to sleep,then woke up threw its guts up and there it was remnants of rhododendron plant,so looked on the net,and found the link,and whiped him down the vet.
he is a bit more perky now but still not right.
we have got to get as much water into it as we can,hard to do when the pup dont want to drink,so we are putting it in his mouth with a syringe.
going to be a long night.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Will be thinking of you - hope the treatment works well. Beware of little 'un getting drop in temp in early hours. Might need a light wooly to keep steady but not too hot. Best wishes for recovery, - Helena.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hoping wee puppy will be fine, does he/she have a name yet??? Floyd has destroyed virtually every plant in my garden now and I never knew that some could be so poisonous to dogs, thanks for link have put into my favourites.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Gypsy ate Yew when she was a puppy and spent the night in the vet's having her stomach pumped and on a drip. (I would never have yew in the garden again). She also picked up some onion I dropped and was in again on a drip (she also ate the drip 8O ). I think generally that evergreens are the worst culprits in the garden but you cannot be too careful.

Good Link by the way :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Any update on wee puppy???


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

yes carol.
update.
after a worrying day yesterday,and another visit to the vet,gets up this morning and he is back to his old self,eating and drinking no problem,100%improved,runing riot with the other pup,in fact you would not think he has been ill.
good thing about all this is haveing a mate who is a vet,so the cost was less than £50 for lots of drugs and 2 visits.
the drugs were to flush the puppy's stomach out,and they seem to work,he stopped being sick about 6pm last night,and had a feed at about 9pm last night,and also drinking,kept it down all night,and was looking for food this morning when i got up.
he lost 2.1/2 kilo in 24 hours,so was worrying,still has to take drugs,before his food and drink water with an additive in it,to repair his stomach lineing.
but hopefully all is well.

cheers chris


and the rhododendron plant's have gone.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am so glad to hear the wee soul is now well!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Such good news to know the patient is recovering :lol: 
But so glad you have warned us as it really did surprise me what plants harm or little darlings 8O 
Mavis


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

When I was at boarding school, they had difficulty finding me an out of school work job to do with the abilities I had. (Or didn't have in their view).

In the end they decided to put me in charge of the goat. He was a Billy goat with massive horns and an attitude that animals can only achieve when they have been pestered and taunted by screaming kids over some years. I would imagine his biggest indignity that came to light was one boy who tried to milk him as he wanted to give the milk to his girlfriend as a present. (She was just coming up for her eighteenth birthday :roll: ) I understand that quest failed as did his love affair. Back to the mags I am afraid.

This goat whose name I now cannot remember never missed an opportunity to attack a human and I had to ensure as part of my job spec to ensure he was not near the roddendandrum bushes otherwise he would lose it altogether and was hell bent on committing AGBH.

So I am very sorry for the puppy who as ate this as for smaller animals it is deadly.

The story ends really that on parents day it was traditional to tie the goat up to these bushes and by the time the parents came our goat for fired up for any eventuality and not one parents day went past when he was not on target for at least 3 parents.

Sadly, after some complaints were made from parents, mostly those that had to have first aid, our goat was taken away to a goat farm to spend the rest of his days in the company of like minded animals and away from those horrible little children.

I still think he would have missed parents day though.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

set back.
another trip to the vet today,dog seemed fine most of the weekend,but that was just the drugs he was on perking up a bit,was sick again last night and also this morning.
i was waiting outside the vets this morning at 8.30,told the vet to xray his tummy cause i had a feeling he swollowed something?
vet just phoned me yes he has 3 objects in his tummy that should not be there?
1 is a inch and a half across by an inch with a hole in it?
so the plant poisoning was a red herring.
now the vet has to go in as i type this,and get said objects out,so keeping my fingers crossed that he will be back with us later.
will post later with update,and pics of said objects.

cheers chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Goodness what will it be.
Is it a toy or a Identity tag for a keyring.
Let us know how he gets on we are waiting to hear.
Mavis


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

my dog is now at home looking sorry for himself.
vet said that two of the bits was sill in his tummy and one bit had worked it way into the small intestine,causing him pain.
but all now out and puppy doing well,first thing he did is walk in the door and have a big drink.
pics of said item bellow,also of a very unhappy dog.
not the mobile phone,just there to give it prospective.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi are they parts of a dog toy...........they remind me of something ours had as pup that you put treats in ? poor dog he does look sorry for himself bless him.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

yes a dog toy?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought it was bits from a hose end.
Well at least you can put all this worry behind you now naughty boy that he is :lol: :lol: 
Have a good night sleep you to
Mavis


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

A few years ago I bred a litter of English Bull Terriers(never again but that's a different story) I kept one of them a lovely little girl who had to have two operations to remove items from her gut. The first, when she was about 6 months was a pop sock, apparently as it went into her intestines it got stuck and the intestines started to concertina as it tried to work the item through. One very poorly girl. Then about 18mths later we couldn't find the dog leads, the rope type with a big eye to pass the lead through allowing it to slip, we used for showing. We just assumed that hubby had lost THEM during a walk. A couple of weeks later Rosie was very ill again. This time two very green dogs leads were removed and they were whole.

If the pup has a propensity to chew and swallow, I'd suggest you only buy indestructible toys ie the big kongs etc and keep a very watchful eye on what they can get their teeth/mouth on. Incidentally we had at one time 3 bull terriers and a heinz 57 and 2 cats. None of the others had this problem.

regards

Karen


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

karen
are english bull terriers the dogs that have welping problems.heads to big for a normal birth?
he is a lot happier today,if a little hungery,cant feed him till 6pm tonight,so he is walking about looking for food at the moment,but he is wagging his tail.
you are right about toys for dogs,need to be indestructible,think this one was labled as indestructible,but cant remember were it come from.


cheers chris


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Chris, they are the ones like Bulls eye in the film Oliver with the roman nose.

Very few toys are bully proof :roll: Mine have Kongs the very large ones, those indestructable balls but again large, they can't get them in their mouth. They do play with tennis balls - the ones for actual tennis, bought from a sports shop, not ones for dogs and only under supervision as soon as they get through/pierce them they are then removed. Also the very thick raggies.

Karen


----------

